# Waymo Pickup Zones Popping Up Around Chandler



## Mile HighMile645!

Oct 2, 2018: The Last Driver License Holder

The signs that Waymo may be soon launching its robotaxi service are increasing. A picture posted on Instagram by user ittymcshutter shows a new sign, dedicating a pickup zone exclusively for Waymo in front of a supermarket in Chandler, a suburb of Phoenix in Arizona.

In front of the supermarket a dedicated zone was marked only for Waymo vehicles. According to a source more of those signs are going to be installed in Chandler soon.


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

If you call the number on the Waymo pickup sign at Walmart (480-431-1517) you get a recording saying the mailbox is full. Would they have put up a sign with a live phone number if the Waymo launch were not imminent? No.

Does Uber or Lyft have reserved pickup spots at Walmart? I don't believe they do.

Looks to me like the Waymo reserved pickup spots are right next to the cart drop off. Is Walmart in bed with Waymo? Yes.


----------



## jocker12

Mile HighMile645! said:


> If you call the number on the Waymo pickup sign at Walmart (480-431-1517) you get a recording saying the mailbox is full. Would they have put up a sign with a live phone number if the Waymo launch were not imminent? No.
> 
> Does Uber or Lyft have reserved pickup spots at Walmart? I don't believe they do.
> 
> Looks to me like the Waymo reserved pickup spots are right next to the cart drop off. Is Walmart in bed with Waymo? Yes.
> 
> View attachment 263803


Thank you for created another duplicate account to show people the face of a monumental failure, even if you probably think the opposite.

I am sure you noticed there are no Waymo vehicles in front of that sign or occupying those parking spots.

What you missed, and makes this entire post very funny, is that the service is ALREADY fully operational, from July 2018 -
Waymo partners with Walmart to test grocery pickup service in Arizona. - 
"The company is launching a test pilot in Arizona with Walmart later this week that will provide riders with discounts on groceries that are ordered through the massive supermarket chain's website. While those orders are being prepared by Walmart employees, Waymo will transport customers to and from their homes to pick up their groceries."​
Now comes the cherry on the pie, sort of speak - There are no cars around the Waymo sign or on the parking spots, because NOBODY USES the Waymo food delivery service. Your posted images are a clear confirmation of an imminent catastrophe.

You show pictures (big ones) from a Waymo cemetery. Keep going!


----------



## Danny3xd

Mile HighMile645! said:


> If you call the number on the Waymo pickup sign at Walmart (480-431-1517) you get a recording saying the mailbox is full. Would they have put up a sign with a live phone number if the Waymo launch were not imminent? No.
> 
> Does Uber or Lyft have reserved pickup spots at Walmart? I don't believe they do.
> 
> Looks to me like the Waymo reserved pickup spots are right next to the cart drop off. Is Walmart in bed with Waymo? Yes.
> 
> View attachment 263803


Woea. Thanks for posting MHM. I had not heard of this.

It's coming.......


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

jocker12 said:


> What you missed, and makes this entire post very funny, is that the service is ALREADY fully operational, from July 2018


The service from July was part of the early rider beta test. This is different. This is the beginning of the commercial launch of Waymo's self driving taxi service. We know this because they have an actual phone number on the sign. The beta test group has no use for a phone number on a sign, they all have the Waymo app to order the car. The phone number on the sign is for people to call in and sign up, people who might not even have a cell phone.


----------



## Danny3xd

...and got folks talking and reporter's notice. Typical pre-launch campaign. Works really well.


----------



## jocker12

Mile HighMile645! said:


> The service from July was part of the early rider beta test.


Now you either have a source for this statement or you are imagining things. Can you be nice and clarify which one it is?

I called the phone number. The Walmart employee said - "Thank you for calling Walmart pick up!", so it's for food delivery. How embarrassing.....

You are funny!

Edit - I also asked the Walmart lady about their online pickup order schedule - 8am to 8 pm.


----------



## heynow321

So what if I want to go outside chandler? Lol


----------



## observer

jocker12 said:


> Thank you for created another duplicate account to show people the face of a monumental failure, even if you probably think the opposite.
> 
> I am sure you noticed there are no Waymo vehicles in front of that sign or occupying those parking spots.
> 
> What you missed, and makes this entire post very funny, is that the service is ALREADY fully operational, from July 2018 -
> Waymo partners with Walmart to test grocery pickup service in Arizona. -
> "The company is launching a test pilot in Arizona with Walmart later this week that will provide riders with discounts on groceries that are ordered through the massive supermarket chain's website. While those orders are being prepared by Walmart employees, Waymo will transport customers to and from their homes to pick up their groceries."​
> Now comes the cherry on the pie, sort of speak - There are no cars around the Waymo sign or on the parking spots, because NOBODY USES the Waymo food delivery service. Your posted images are a clear confirmation of an imminent catastrophe.
> 
> You show pictures (big ones) from a Waymo cemetery. Keep going!


----------



## heynow321

or somewhere where it might rain


----------



## Uberdriver2710

You can build a boat. But, holes in the design means it won't float.

Waymo stupid.


----------



## jocker12

observer said:


> View attachment 263943


I know it hurts. Waymo needs to do much better than this, but is getting worse

Good thing is not a NON autonomous Tesla truck traveling across the US. High five!


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

jocker12 said:


> Now you either have a source for this statement or you are imagining things. Can you be nice and clarify which one it is?
> 
> I called the phone number. The Walmart employee said - "Thank you for calling Walmart pick up!", so it's for food delivery. How embarrassing.....
> 
> You are funny!
> 
> Edit - I also asked the Walmart lady about their online pickup order schedule - 8am to 8 pm.
> 
> View attachment 263919


So the signs springing up all over the valley saying, "Waymo passenger pickup" have nothing to do with Waymo passenger pickup? It has to do with, what?



heynow321 said:


> So what if I want to go outside chandler? Lol


The call will go to Lyft. Alphabet invested 1 billion dollars in Lyft a year ago to handle this very issue.


----------



## jocker12

Mile HighMile645! said:


> So the signs springing up all over the valley saying, "Waymo passenger pickup" have nothing to do with Waymo passenger pickup? It has to do with, what?
> 
> The call will go to Lyft. Alphabet invested 1 billion dollars in Lyft a year ago to handle this very issue.


Again

You said

"The service from July was part of the early rider beta test."
Now you either have a source for this statement or you are imagining things. Can you be nice and clarify which one it is?

Anybody can call the phone number you posted (and I've waited few hours for the EDIT option to go away and stop you from editing your messages). That Is Walmart food delivery.

When you say this time is different, what exactly are you referring at? Can you explain please?

I want you to put me in my place and show the entire forum you are correct and I am mistaken. Can you do that for me?


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona

How is a Waymo vehicle going to help grandma load and unload her groceries?


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

jocker12 said:


> Again
> 
> You said
> 
> "The service from July was part of the early rider beta test."
> Now you either have a source for this statement or you are imagining things. Can you be nice and clarify which one it is?
> 
> Anybody can call the phone number you posted (and I've waited few hours for the EDIT option to go away and stop you from editing your messages). That Is Walmart food delivery.
> 
> When you say this time is different, what exactly are you referring at? Can you explain please?
> 
> I want you to put me in my place and show the entire forum you are correct and I am mistaken. Can you do that for me?


My source is public domain information from Waymo. Waymo has said they're going to launch a self driving taxi service in Phoenix before the end of the year.

Forbes, Sept 6:
"It's nearly showtime for Waymo CTO Dmitri Dolgov. Almost a decade since he and a dozen other engineers went to work on Google's Self-Driving Car Project, Waymo, the project's commercial successor, is months from launching a paid robotaxi service...

But ask Dolgov if the artificial intelligence behind the wheel of Waymo's Chrysler Pacifica minivans will be ready for daily driving duties in Chandler, Arizona, and the Russian-born scientist's confidence is unwavering: "Yes, absolutely,"​This is not exactly rocket science. How do you explain all the Waymo pickup locations springing up in the valley, other than they're getting ready for the commercial self driving taxi service they promised?


----------



## Danny3xd

jocker12 said:


> Again
> 
> You said
> 
> "The service from July was part of the early rider beta test."
> Now you either have a source for this statement or you are imagining things. Can you be nice and clarify which one it is?
> 
> Anybody can call the phone number you posted (and I've waited few hours for the EDIT option to go away and stop you from editing your messages). That Is Walmart food delivery.
> 
> When you say this time is different, what exactly are you referring at? Can you explain please?
> 
> I want you to put me in my place and show the entire forum you are correct and I am mistaken. Can you do that for me?


Just asking here, why so angry? Sore topic?

The "related topics" below show you've posted a lot on the subject.


----------



## jocker12

Mile HighMile645! said:


> My source is public domain information from Waymo. Waymo has said they're going to launch a self driving taxi service in Phoenix before the end of the year.
> 
> Forbes, Sept 6:
> "It's nearly showtime for Waymo CTO Dmitri Dolgov. Almost a decade since he and a dozen other engineers went to work on Google's Self-Driving Car Project, Waymo, the project's commercial successor, is months from launching a paid robotaxi service...
> 
> But ask Dolgov if the artificial intelligence behind the wheel of Waymo's Chrysler Pacifica minivans will be ready for daily driving duties in Chandler, Arizona, and the Russian-born scientist's confidence is unwavering: "Yes, absolutely,"​This is not exactly rocket science. How do you explain all the Waymo pickup locations springing up in the valley, other than they're getting ready for the commercial self driving taxi service they promised?


Now you try (again) to be evasive. Do you have a source that explicitly states how the Food Delivery (in your words "the service from July") "was part of *the early rider beta test.*"?
Simple question. If you have it you can link it here (and humiliate me) or if you don't, continue to be evasive (and humiliate yourself). Please stand by your (in my opinion) extremely hazardous statements.

I promise to address your late question about the pick up spots, but considering how you continue to speculate and imagine while I try to address the reality, I want to make sure we find a relatively common ground (called respect) to be able to move on.

I hope you agree to follow statements chronologically. First I have the above question about your first sentence from your comment #5 - "The service from July was part of the early rider beta test."

Then we go to the second sentence from your same comment #5 - "This is different." - "What exactly are you referring to? Can you explain please?" (I assume you agree that phone number you listed is from the Walmart Food Delivery... because in your same comment #5 you made another troubling statement - "_We know this because they have an actual phone number on the sign. The beta test group has no use for a phone number on a sign, they all have the Waymo app to order the car. *The phone number on the sign is for people to call in and sign up*, people who might not even have a cell phone_." ). If you search the phone number 480-431-1517 you get this










If you want to have a civilized dialogue, and want an answer from me (to your question about the pick up spots - from your comment #13) you need to clarify few things first, about what you said before that.



Danny3xd said:


> Just asking here, why so angry? Sore topic?
> 
> The "related topics" below show you've posted a lot on the subject.


Angry? Can you copy and paste one of my angry statements, please!

The more you read from below, the more you learn. And you are welcome!


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

jocker12 said:


> Now you try (again) to be evasive. Do you have a source that explicitly states how the Food Delivery (in your words "the service from July") "was part of *the early rider beta test.*"?
> Simple question. If you have it you can link it here (and humiliate me) or if you don't, continue to be evasive (and humiliate yourself). Please stand by your (in my opinion) extremely hazardous statements.
> 
> I promise to address your late question about the pick up spots, but considering how you continue to speculate and imagine while I try to address the reality, I want to make sure we find a relatively common ground (called respect) to be able to move on.
> 
> I hope you agree to follow statements chronologically. First I have the above question about your first sentence from your comment #5 - "The service from July was part of the early rider beta test."
> 
> Then we go to the second sentence from your same comment #5 - "This is different." - "What exactly are you referring to? Can you explain please?" (I assume you agree that phone number you listed is from the Walmart Food Delivery... because in your same comment #5 you made another troubling statement - "_We know this because they have an actual phone number on the sign. The beta test group has no use for a phone number on a sign, they all have the Waymo app to order the car. *The phone number on the sign is for people to call in and sign up*, people who might not even have a cell phone_." ). If you search the phone number 480-431-1517 you get this
> 
> View attachment 263975
> 
> 
> If you want to have a civilized dialogue, and want an answer from me (to your question about the pick up spots - from your comment #13) you need to clarify few things first, about what you said before that.
> 
> Angry? Can you copy and paste one of my angry statements, please!
> 
> The more you read from below, the more you learn. And you are welcome!


New York Times, Jul 25
"The company's arrangement with Walmart will allow shoppers who buy groceries online to summon a Waymo vehicle to shuttle them to a store to pick up their orders...

Waymo, which has tested its autonomous technology for years across millions of miles, is limiting the Phoenix program to 400 people... who participated in an early-rider trial the company began locally last year."​The reason this is different this time is because Waymo has begun to put up signs for 'passenger pickup' with a phone number for the pax. The beta test group did not need a phone number because they already knew how to contact Waymo. Waymo currently is picking up early riders who place an online order, take them to the store, load up the groceries and then take them back home. This will not be the final product. The final product will be, you order online and the groceries show up at your door. Now Waymo is opening this service up to the public, not just early riders.

Ok, why is Waymo putting up Waymo pickup signs if not because they're getting ready to launch the commercial version as they promised?


----------



## jocker12

Mile HighMile645! said:


> New York Times, Jul 25
> "The company's arrangement with Walmart will allow shoppers who buy groceries online to summon a Waymo vehicle to shuttle them to a store to pick up their orders...
> 
> Waymo, which has tested its autonomous technology for years across millions of miles, is limiting the Phoenix program to 400 people... who participated in an early-rider trial the company began locally last year."​The reason this is different this time is because Waymo has begun to put up signs for 'passenger pickup' with a phone number for the pax. The beta test group did not need a phone number because they already knew how to contact Waymo. Waymo currently is picking up early riders who place an online order, take them to the store, load up the groceries and then take them back home. This will not be the final product. The final product will be, you order online and the groceries show up at your door. Now Waymo is opening this service up to the public, not just early riders.
> 
> Ok, why is Waymo putting up Waymo pickup signs if not because they're getting ready to launch the commercial version as they promised?


Please don't insult my intelligence. Please don't insult other people intelligence (the ones that are probably reading this). In a way , on a very personal level, you also insult yours, and you don't want to do that also, but the more you play this childish game you will delay my answer and then you're going to blame me for not following my promise, which, if do not provide a straight answer to my questions, it will be unfair and incorrect.

I want to help you help yourself. In other words, learn something.

Question #1
You didn't provide the link to the story from New York Times. The story is here - https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/25/technology/waymo-walmart-avis-autonation.html

You quoted the 4th paragraph and the 9th paragraph. As a reminder I will bring back your statement from your comment #5 on this thread - "*The service from July was part of the early rider beta test*." I've marked the key words in red.

Now when we read the NYTimes article (from Jul 25th - you are correct here), the 5th paragraph (right where you stopped after your first quote) says - "*The new service*, which is set to begin this week, *is Walmart's latest move* in an intensifying competition with Amazon *to dominate the grocery sector*, after its creation of a personal shopper program and the expansion of its online grocery delivery service."

So the author refers to the Waymo - Walmart grocery delivery program as a NEW SERVICE and not as PART OF THE EARLY RIDER BETA TEST.

Now I need to ask you again (and I am not angry or mad. I am patient with you) -
Do you have a source that explicitly states how the Food Delivery (in your words "the service from July") "was part of *the early rider beta test.*"?

Question #2
From your answer above - "The beta test group did not need a phone number because they already knew how to contact Waymo."



Mile HighMile645! said:


> The beta test group did not need a phone number because they already knew how to contact Waymo.


And I'll stop right here. 

Do you agree that phone number you posted *(480-431-1517) *has nothing to do with Waymo and only connects people with a certain Walmart store (on 3460 W Chandler Blvd. in Chandler,AZ) if they want to schedule a grocery online order pickup?










Please clarify this, because I really want to answer your question.


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

jocker12 said:


> Do you agree that phone number you posted *(480-431-1517) *has nothing to do with Waymo and only connects people with a certain Walmart store (on 3460 W Chandler Blvd. in Chandler,AZ) if they want to schedule a grocery online order pickup?


It has everything to do with Waymo. That's why they put the number under the Waymo passenger pickup sign. Walmart is partnering with Waymo as their grocery delivery service. I too called the store today and the girl said that's where Waymo orders are picked up, pax doesn't even get out of the car. If you're not using Waymo the pickup location is on the other side of the store.

Ok, why is Waymo putting up Waymo pickup signs if not because they're getting ready to launch the commercial version as they promised?


----------



## jocker12

Mile HighMile645! said:


> It has everything to do with Waymo. That's why they put the number under the Waymo passenger pickup sign. Walmart is partnering with Waymo as their grocery delivery service. I too called the store today and the girl said that's where Waymo orders are picked up, pax doesn't even get out of the car. If you're not using Waymo the pickup location is on the other side of the store.
> 
> Ok, why is Waymo putting up Waymo pickup signs if not because they're getting ready to launch the commercial version as they promised?


Question #1 - still no answer - Do you have a source that explicitly states how the Food Delivery (in your words "the service from July") "was part of *the early rider beta test.*"? - just focus on the words in red, please.

Question #2 - You say in your answer "The beta test group did not need a phone number because *they already knew how to contact Waymo.*"

That phone number doesn't put anybody in contact with Waymo. It puts them in contact with Walmart. Do you agree with that?
Hey, you just said -


Mile HighMile645! said:


> I too called the store today


It was a Walmart store, a Waymo store or a Waymo call center? Can you explain?
(hint - you say "where Waymo orders are picked up" - Waymo doesn't carry or sell groceries and the orders are for groceries)
And your entire "different" scenario is based on that phone number


Mile HighMile645! said:


> *The reason this is different* this time *is because Waymo has begun to put up signs* for 'passenger pickup' *with a phone number for the pax*.


Remember, I can only trust you to answer the questions as much as you can trust me, so on the "trust" level we are equal here.


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

jocker12 said:


> Question #1 - still no answer - Do you have a source that explicitly states how the Food Delivery (in your words "the service from July") "was part of *the early rider beta test.*"? - just focus on the words in red, please.
> 
> Question #2 - You say in your answer "The beta test group did not need a phone number because *they already knew how to contact Waymo.*"
> 
> That phone number doesn't put anybody in contact with Waymo. It puts them in contact with Walmart. Do you agree with that?
> Hey, you just said -
> 
> It was a Walmart store, a Waymo store or a Waymo call center? Can you explain?
> (hint - you say "where Waymo orders are picked up" - Waymo doesn't carry or sell groceries and the orders are for groceries)
> And your entire "different" scenario is based on that phone number
> 
> Remember, I can only trust you to answer the questions as much as you can trust me, so on the "trust" level we are equal here.


Are you ever going to answer this question? Ok, why is Waymo putting up Waymo pickup signs if not because they're getting ready to launch the commercial version as they promised?


----------



## jocker12

Mile HighMile645! said:


> Are you ever going to answer this question? Ok, why is Waymo putting up Waymo pickup signs if not because they're getting ready to launch the commercial version as they promised?


I am coming back considering every word you're posting, but you seem to ignore (disrespect) mine.

If you don't answer those questions(from your comment #5), we go nowhere. It is like you are my front seat rider in a Uber or Lyft ride refusing to buckle up and asking me to start the ride. For your safety and mine, I cannot do that. I am sorry.

You come close with your comments, but completely refuse to commit. I am patient, because I believe you can do it.

(and I would've had a surprise for you).


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

jocker12 said:


> If you don't answer those questions(from your comment #5)


You never had any intention of answering the question because there is no answer other than Waymo's getting ready to launch their commercial self driving taxi service. You're moving the goal posts just like in the Kavanaugh Supreme Court hearings. "We demand the vote be postponed for a week so the FBI can do another investigation." Now:"The FBI didn't do a thorough enough investigation, so it doesn't count!"


----------



## iheartuber

What’s to stop teenagers from waiting at these stops, getting into any random car that stops there, and just nabbing a free ride? These are minivans correct? They do have many seats, correct? Even if the legit pax is at the stop and does get into the car, who’s there to stop kids from jumping in to the other seats?


----------



## iheartuber

Robolovers seem to think that all Waymo has to do is launch the service and customers will flock to it like they're waiting on line to buy an iPhone. Anyone that has ever run a consumer-based business before (I have) will know that it's not that easy.

Waymo, you will learn.

Also I have a funny feeling that Mile HighMile645! is really just another name for The Tomato



Mile HighMile645! said:


> You're moving the goal posts just like in the Kavanaugh Supreme Court hearings. "We demand the vote be postponed for a week so the FBI can do another investigation." Now:"The FBI didn't do a thorough enough investigation, so it doesn't count!"


Who else used to spew Tea Party Republican political views? That's right: THE TOMATO!!!!


----------



## goneubering

jocker12 said:


> Thank you for created another duplicate account to show people the face of a monumental failure, even if you probably think the opposite.
> 
> I am sure you noticed there are no Waymo vehicles in front of that sign or occupying those parking spots.
> 
> What you missed, and makes this entire post very funny, is that the service is ALREADY fully operational, from July 2018 -
> Waymo partners with Walmart to test grocery pickup service in Arizona. -
> "The company is launching a test pilot in Arizona with Walmart later this week that will provide riders with discounts on groceries that are ordered through the massive supermarket chain's website. While those orders are being prepared by Walmart employees, Waymo will transport customers to and from their homes to pick up their groceries."​
> Now comes the cherry on the pie, sort of speak - There are no cars around the Waymo sign or on the parking spots, because NOBODY USES the Waymo food delivery service. Your posted images are a clear confirmation of an imminent catastrophe.
> 
> You show pictures (big ones) from a Waymo cemetery. Keep going!


I'm in favor of this!! Let Waymo have the Walmart customers. When I get a Walmart ride I quickly cancel.



iheartuber said:


> Robolovers seem to think that all Waymo has to do is launch the service and customers will flock to it like they're waiting on line to buy an iPhone. Anyone that has ever run a consumer-based business before (I have) will know that it's not that easy.
> 
> Waymo, you will learn.
> 
> Also I have a funny feeling that Mile HighMile645! is really just another name for The Tomato
> 
> Who else used to spew Tea Party Republican political views? That's right: THE TOMATO!!!!


The Tomato rides again!!


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

goneubering said:


> I'm in favor of this!! Let Waymo have the Walmart customers. When I get a Walmart ride I quickly cancel.


Shaniquewa takes Uber four times a week. A two mile trip to Walmart and back. A thirty mile trip, up and back, to visit her mom every Sunday. Uber will lose all these trips.


----------



## iheartuber

Mile HighMile645! said:


> Shaniquewa takes Uber four times a week. A two mile trip to Walmart and back. A thirty mile trip, up and back, to visit her mom every Sunday. Uber will lose all these trips.


This is exactly what the Tomato would say. Hell, it's exactly what the Tomato HAS said.


----------



## jocker12

Mile HighMile645! said:


> You never had any intention of answering the question because there is no answer other than Waymo's getting ready to launch their commercial self driving taxi service. You're moving the goal posts just like in the Kavanaugh Supreme Court hearings. "We demand the vote be postponed for a week so the FBI can do another investigation." Now:"The FBI didn't do a thorough enough investigation, so it doesn't count!"


I am sorry you feel this way, but I also can say this is another speculation of yours. Including this comment, unusually for many similar situations around here, I told you "I am sorry" twice, and "Please" 5 times (one moderator even rolled his eyes in desperation - see comment #5 on this thread), but you still want to play the childish game of ignoring to answer my questions.

Few weeks ago, on a different thread but in the same section, I said the same thing to a different user







https://uberpeople.net/threads/the-...ted-in-greed-sorry.279406/page-2#post-4245488

Meanwhile, that account got banned by the administrator, and still I came back and addressed every single issue he raised. It is a matter of respect, especially when he adjusted, apologized for insulting the entire forum for no reason, and kept the dialogue clean of sarcasm.

All you need to do is to answer those questions, and I promise I will address not only your late question, but all three of them.



goneubering said:


> I'm in favor of this!! Let Waymo have the Walmart customers. When I get a Walmart ride I quickly cancel.


Food delivery has a certain routine on the customer side. Please keep an eye on this thread because I will explain after the OP answers my questions.


----------



## iheartuber

jocker12 said:


> Few weeks ago, on a different thread but in the same section, I said the same thing to a different user
> View attachment 264410
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/the-...ted-in-greed-sorry.279406/page-2#post-4245488


I got news for ya- it's the SAME USER!!

It's all The Tomato!

Notice how all these new accounts from the user formerly known as Tomatopaste never engages with me?

That's because I slapped him so hard he's afraid of me.

I might have even caused him some problems at work


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

jocker12 said:


> All you need to do is to answer those questions, and I promise I will address not only your late question, but all three of them.


No thanks. If you wanted to answer the question, you've had plenty of opportunity. If not, no biggie.



iheartuber said:


> What's to stop teenagers from waiting at these stops, getting into any random car that stops there, and just nabbing a free ride? These are minivans correct? They do have many seats, correct? Even if the legit pax is at the stop and does get into the car, who's there to stop kids from jumping in to the other seats?


The command center


----------



## iheartuber

Mile HighMile645! said:


> The command center


Hey Tomato can you call your buddies and get me in to one of these command centers? I just want to sit in the corner and watch

It will be a sh- show on a daily basis. I'll laugh and laugh!!


----------



## jocker12

Mile HighMile645! said:


> No thanks.


I thought so. At least you learned how next time you imagine a phone number you see in picture is from a Waymo ride center, to call that phone number and talk to the Walmart food delivery clerk to dissipate your illusions.



goneubering said:


> I'm in favor of this!! Let Waymo have the Walmart customers. When I get a Walmart ride I quickly cancel.


Now that our OP decided to throw in the towel I am going to clarify this for the readers. In his comment #21, OP said


Mile HighMile645! said:


> I too called the store today and the girl said that's where Waymo orders are picked up, *pax doesn't even get out of the car*.


If it would have been ONLY a ride or a drop off, OP would've missed the key word, which is "orders". That shows us how he got the information about the customers getting in and out the Walmart parking lot for their food "orders" using a Waymo vehicle, but he doesn't want to admit it.

Now, people wonder how is Waymo learning to go to the customer address, to pick them up and take them to the Walmart store, and OP assumed that, because of the phone number listed on the signs, people without smartphones could call in and order a car. In fact, that phone number is only for food pick up, to call the store and let them know you are in the parking lot waiting for them to bring your order (that's why the customers don't get out of the car).

Well, this article (Driverless cars will deliver riders to Walmart, other stores in Chandler area) explains the process - "Customers may place orders online, have them filled by Walmart staff, *then hail Waymo vehicles using a cellphone app*. The pilot program starts July 26 and *is restricted* to the roughly 400 people who already participate in Waymo's "early rider" program."

So, only those 400 early riders that already have the Waymo app, are able to order food and go back and forth, inside the 10x10 mile 3D heavly mapped area, using the Waymo cars.

OP jumped on a poorly written and documented blog post he found online, and enhanced it with his rich imagination. I wouldn't be surprised to find out around Christmas how Santa works for Google/Alphabet/Waymo, the company that said they invented something that they never invented.


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

jocker12 said:


> I thought so. At least you learned how next time you imagine a phone number you see in picture is from a Waymo ride center, to call that phone number and talk to the Walmart food delivery clerk to dissipate your illusions.


I never said the phone number was from Waymo. Waymo and Walmart are partnering on this so who answers the phone is not important. If you go back a few posts you'll see I did call Walmart and spoke to a girl who said those reserved spots are for Waymo customers, regular grocery pickup is on the other side of the store. Why do you suppose Walmart has two separate grocery pickup locations, one for Waymo and one for everyone else?

Do you think maybe it's because when they launch the commercial taxi service, customers will be able to walk their grocery cart to the waiting Waymo vans and hop in? Do you think maybe Waymo and Walmart designed it this way so customers who want to do their own shopping can be dropped off in front of the store and then on check out simply walk their cart to the reserved Waymo pickup locations, load up and be on their way? Do you think customers might value having reserved pickup locations right in front of the store?

Do you think maybe it's not a coincidence they have two lanes allowing Waymo to pull through? Do you think maybe it's not a coincidence these lanes are right next to the cart drop off? Do you think maybe it's possible Walmart could have a couple of employees helping customers load their bags in order to keep the line moving?


----------



## iheartuber

Mile HighMile645! said:


> I never said the phone number was from Waymo. Waymo and Walmart are partnering on this so who answers the phone is not important. If you go back a few posts you'll see I did call Walmart and spoke to a girl who said those reserved spots are for Waymo customers, regular grocery pickup is on the other side of the store. Why do you suppose Walmart has two separate grocery pickup locations, one for Waymo and one for everyone else?
> 
> Do you think maybe it's because when they launch the commercial taxi service, customers will be able to walk their grocery cart to the waiting Waymo vans and hop in? Do you think maybe Waymo and Walmart designed it this way so customers who want to do their own shopping can be dropped off in front of the store and then on check out simply walk their cart to the reserved Waymo pickup locations, load up and be on their way? Do you think customers might value having reserved pickup locations right in front of the store?
> 
> Do you think maybe it's not a coincidence they have two lanes allowing Waymo to pull through? Do you think maybe it's not a coincidence these lanes are right next to the cart drop off? Do you think maybe it's possible Walmart could have a couple of employees helping customers load their bags in order to keep the line moving?


Let me get this straight-

At first OP posted a pic that showed Walmart's in Phoenix have designated pick up spots for the robotaxis and OP used this as an opportunity to say essentially: "ooh oooh, look! Look what's coming!" Implying that the service is about to go wide with a big box retailer partnering up.

Then, you jocker12 did some digging and found out that these pick up spots are not designated for just any robotaxi pax but rather a very specific program whereby the pax calls in an order to Walmart, takes the robotaxi, picks up their order, and then has the robotaxi take the pax back home in a round trip loop.

For obvious reasons, this program is not very well used currently after having been launched about 3 months ago. When I say "obvious reasons" what do I mean? Well, people don't want a store clerk to pick out their groceries, they want to pick them out themselves. So if a pax is going to take a ride share to Walmart to go shopping, they will take it on their own and shop by themselves in the store and take the ride share back after. The system as it's set up is not a way in which most people prefer to shop. If they're going to order stuff and not select it themselves they may as well just order through amazon prime and then they won't have to leave the house.

Did I get that straight?


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

iheartuber said:


> Let me get this straight-
> 
> At first OP posted a pic that showed Walmart's in Phoenix have designated pick up spots for the robotaxis and OP used this as an opportunity to say essentially: "ooh oooh, look! Look what's coming!" Implying that the service is about to go wide with a big box retailer partnering up.
> 
> Then, you jocker12 did some digging and found out that these pick up spots are not designated for just any robotaxi pax but rather a very specific program whereby the pax calls in an order to Walmart, takes the robotaxi, picks up their order, and then has the robotaxi take the pax back home in a round trip loop.
> 
> For obvious reasons, this program is not very well used currently after having been launched about 3 months ago. When I say "obvious reasons" what do I mean? Well, people don't want a store clerk to pick out their groceries, they want to pick them out themselves. So if a pax is going to take a ride share to Walmart to go shopping, they will take it on their own and shop by themselves in the store and take the ride share back after. The system as it's set up is not a way in which most people prefer to shop. If they're going to order stuff and not select it themselves they may as well just order through amazon prime and then they won't have to leave the house.
> 
> Did I get that straight?


RING RING...

*Walmart*: Walmart grocery pickup, how can I help you?

*Customer*: Um, yeah, my neighbor just ordered stuff online and then went to Walmart to pick it up, how does that work?

*Walmart: *Oh it's very easy, just go to Walmart.com and order the items you want, then drive here and park in one of the 8 pickup spots on the side of the building. Call us at this same number (480-431-1517) and tell us which pickup location you're in front of and will bring your order out to you.

*Customer: *No, my neighbor ordered stuff online and had a self-driving car, with no one in it, pick her up and took her to Walmart.

*Walmart:* Right, that's our new service we just launched with Waymo. You order the same way, but at the bottom of the page you'll see the 'Have Waymo Pick Me UP' button and they'll come pick you up. Are you already signed up with Waymo?

*Customer:* Um, no. How do I do that?

*Walmart: *I can transfer you to Waymo and they'll help you sign up.

*Customer:* Ok, but what if I want to do my own shopping, can Waymo still pick me up?

*Walmart: *Yes, you just order a Waymo and put Walmart as the destination and they'll pick you up and drop you off in front of the store. When you've finished shopping just take your cart to the Waymo reserved pickup locations in front of the store.

*Customer*: Are these the same 8 grocery pickup spots?

*Walmart: *No, these are right in front of the store just for Waymo customers. Would you like me to transfer you to Waymo?

*Customer:* Yes please.


----------



## jocker12

iheartuber said:


> Did I get that straight?


Almost.

I've done grocery pick from Walmart twice, and I've seen how they do it.
"_Walmart's Online Grocery service is one of many ways Walmart is using technology to create a better shopping experience for its customers. Another tool is the Walmart mobile app which is used by twenty two million customers monthly and ranks among the top three retail apps in the Google and Apple app stores. The app enhances the shopping experience in Walmart stores with features including refilling pharmacy prescriptions, finding an item's store location and Walmart Pay, a fast, easy and secure way for customers to pay with their smartphones in Walmart stores (available nationwide this summer). _

*How it Works*


*Order and Choose a Pickup Time: *_Customers visit walmart.com/grocery online or through the Walmart Grocery mobile app, enter their zip codes to select a local store and begin creating their shopping lists. During checkout, they select a time to pick up their orders._
*Personal Grocery Shoppers Fill the Basket: *_Highly-trained personal shoppers carefully select the freshest produce, meats and other items each customer requested. _***This is one that I was wondering about! What if they pick bad melons or something?? Glad to see that is covered!
*Pick Up and Go: *_Once a customer arrives at the pickup location, there will be reserved* parking spaces marked in orange*, *and a designated number to call to alert an associate*. An associate will quickly retrieve the prepared order and load it into the customer's car._










Usually those pickup online orders parking spots are on a different side of the building, right by a door which the associates use to get out with the orders and back in, after they put it in your car.










With the Chandler store, because of the promotional reasons and also because of the Waymo SDC maneuvering limitations, they chose to add the Waymo spots in the actual parking lot, and make the associates, once called at the phone number listed on the sign and informed how the customers are in the parking lot waiting for their online orders, to walk a little more to the Waymo vans.

It's easy to get all this information by simply calling the listed phone number, and they will explain it to you.

Again, the program "*is restricted* to the roughly 400 people who already participate in Waymo's "early rider" program.", because probably it took some effort to find people willing to use self driving vans in such a small limited area, people that already signed NDAs with Waymo and will also probably be used as some sort of brand ambassadors in the future (advertised as neutral observers and service users).



iheartuber said:


> So if a pax is going to take a ride share to Walmart to go shopping, they will take it on their own and shop by themselves in the store and take the ride share back after. The system as it's set up is not a way in which most people prefer to shop. If they're going to order stuff and not select it themselves they may as well just order through amazon prime and then they won't have to leave the house.


What they want to avoid, in my opinion, is the Waymo inconvenient conditions of transportation, because when you summon the van on your Waymo app, you wait for it, instead of just jumping in your car and drive to the store. Besides that, after the ordered food is in the car, you cannot put the van on hold and go inside the store for more shopping, or go somewhere else. You need to go straight back home. Usually people like to make more short stops on the way home, to get everything they need in one trip.



Mile HighMile645! said:


> *Walmart: *I can transfer you to Waymo and they'll help you sign up.


Hahahahaha... Seriously? Call them and see how that goes for you. (hint - You cannot sign an NDA with Waymo over the phone)

When you call that number, you should be already parked on one of those spots, waiting for your order to be brought out of the store by one of the associates, maybe the same person you are on the phone with.


----------



## goneubering

jocker12 said:


> Almost.
> 
> I've done grocery pick from Walmart twice, and I've seen how they do it.
> "_Walmart's Online Grocery service is one of many ways Walmart is using technology to create a better shopping experience for its customers. Another tool is the Walmart mobile app which is used by twenty two million customers monthly and ranks among the top three retail apps in the Google and Apple app stores. The app enhances the shopping experience in Walmart stores with features including refilling pharmacy prescriptions, finding an item's store location and Walmart Pay, a fast, easy and secure way for customers to pay with their smartphones in Walmart stores (available nationwide this summer). _
> 
> *How it Works*
> 
> 
> *Order and Choose a Pickup Time: *_Customers visit walmart.com/grocery online or through the Walmart Grocery mobile app, enter their zip codes to select a local store and begin creating their shopping lists. During checkout, they select a time to pick up their orders._
> *Personal Grocery Shoppers Fill the Basket: *_Highly-trained personal shoppers carefully select the freshest produce, meats and other items each customer requested. _***This is one that I was wondering about! What if they pick bad melons or something?? Glad to see that is covered!
> *Pick Up and Go: *_Once a customer arrives at the pickup location, there will be reserved* parking spaces marked in orange*, *and a designated number to call to alert an associate*. An associate will quickly retrieve the prepared order and load it into the customer's car._
> 
> View attachment 264670
> 
> 
> Usually those pickup online orders parking spots are on a different side of the building, right by a door which the associates use to get out with the orders and back in, after they put it in your car.
> 
> View attachment 264673
> 
> 
> With the Chandler store, because of the promotional reasons and also because of the Waymo SDC maneuvering limitations, they chose to add the Waymo spots in the actual parking lot, and make the associates, once called at the phone number listed on the sign and informed how the customers are in the parking lot waiting for their online orders, to walk a little more to the Waymo vans.
> 
> It's easy to get all this information by simply calling the listed phone number, and they will explain it to you.
> 
> Again, the program "*is restricted* to the roughly 400 people who already participate in Waymo's "early rider" program.", because probably it took some effort to find people willing to use self driving vans in such a small limited area, people that already signed NDAs with Waymo and will also probably be used as some sort of brand ambassadors in the future (advertised as neutral observers and service users).
> 
> What they want to avoid, in my opinion, is the Waymo inconvenient conditions of transportation, because when you summon the van on your Waymo app, you wait for it, instead of just jumping in your car and drive to the store. Besides that, after the ordered food is in the car, you cannot put the van on hold and go inside the store for more shopping, or go somewhere else. You need to go straight back home. Usually people like to make more short stops on the way home, to get everything they need in one trip.
> 
> Hahahahaha... Seriously? Call them and see how that goes for you. (hint - You cannot sign an NDA with Waymo over the phone)
> 
> When you call that number, you should be already parked on one of those spots, waiting for your order to be brought out of the store by one of the associates, maybe the same person you are on the phone with.


So this service is a smaller subset of a tiny group of test riders in a restricted geographical area??!!


----------



## jocker12

goneubering said:


> So this service is a smaller subset of a tiny group of test riders in a restricted geographical area??!!


Yup. 10x10 miles - 100 square miles initial heavily 3D mapped area, using the initial roughly 400 early rider test program riders.


----------



## iheartuber

Mile HighMile645! said:


> RING RING...
> 
> *Walmart*: Walmart grocery pickup, how can I help you?
> 
> *Customer*: Um, yeah, my neighbor just ordered stuff online and then went to Walmart to pick it up, how does that work?
> 
> *Walmart: *Oh it's very easy, just go to Walmart.com and order the items you want, then drive here and park in one of the 8 pickup spots on the side of the building. Call us at this same number (480-431-1517) and tell us which pickup location you're in front of and will bring your order out to you.
> 
> *Customer: *No, my neighbor ordered stuff online and had a self-driving car, with no one in it, pick her up and took her to Walmart.
> 
> *Walmart:* Right, that's our new service we just launched with Waymo. You order the same way, but at the bottom of the page you'll see the 'Have Waymo Pick Me UP' button and they'll come pick you up. Are you already signed up with Waymo?
> 
> *Customer:* Um, no. How do I do that?
> 
> *Walmart: *I can transfer you to Waymo and they'll help you sign up.
> 
> *Customer:* Ok, but what if I want to do my own shopping, can Waymo still pick me up?
> 
> *Walmart: *Yes, you just order a Waymo and put Walmart as the destination and they'll pick you up and drop you off in front of the store. When you've finished shopping just take your cart to the Waymo reserved pickup locations in front of the store.
> 
> *Customer*: Are these the same 8 grocery pickup spots?
> 
> *Walmart: *No, these are right in front of the store just for Waymo customers. Would you like me to transfer you to Waymo?
> 
> *Customer:* Yes please.


Moderators- this is exactly the kind of way that the user formerly known as Tomatopaste would talk. Can you look into this and get confirmation that this account is in fact a new account set up by Tomatopaste?

Yes, I'm a snitch. Yes I heard the schoolyard phrase "Snitches her stitches". Anyone out there wanna give me "stitches"? Bring it


----------



## goneubering

jocker12 said:


> Yup. 10x10 miles - 100 square miles initial heavily 3D mapped area, using the initial roughly 400 early rider test program riders.


The numbers don't add up unless I'm remembering wrong. I thought they deployed 600 Chryslers? If that's true then those vans must have a huge amount of idle time.


----------



## jocker12

goneubering said:


> The numbers don't add up unless I'm remembering wrong. I thought they deployed 600 Chryslers? If that's true then those vans must have a huge amount of idle time.


This is my point in comment #3 on this thread. Nobody uses the service and those pictures with no cars by the Waymo signs or on the reserved Walmart online order pickup parking spots, are the proof of it.

About the number of vehicles involved - "The company currently has around 600 minivans in its fleet, some of which are used to shuttle people around for its Early Rider program in Phoenix, Arizona; others are being tested in states like California, Washington, Michigan, and Georgia." - https://www.theverge.com/2018/5/31/17412908/waymo-chrysler-pacifica-minvan-self-driving-fleet


----------



## iheartuber

jocker12 said:


> This is my point in comment #3 on this thread. Nobody uses the service and those pictures with no cars by the Waymo signs or on the reserved Walmart online order pickup parking spots, are the proof of it.
> 
> About the number of vehicles involved - "The company currently has around 600 minivans in its fleet, some of which are used to shuttle people around for its Early Rider program in Phoenix, Arizona; others are being tested in states like California, Washington, Michigan, and Georgia." - https://www.theverge.com/2018/5/31/17412908/waymo-chrysler-pacifica-minvan-self-driving-fleet


But... but... but... the Tomato says we're weeks away from total robo domination! It's coming I tell ya!


----------



## jocker12

iheartuber said:


> But... but... but... the Tomato says we're weeks away from total robo domination! It's coming I tell ya!


I know they ar here .... invisible - https://uberpeople.net/threads/the-head-of-udacity-sdc-unit-slams-waymos-development-i.288165/


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

jocker12 said:


> Again, the program "*is restricted* to the roughly 400 people who already participate in Waymo's "early rider" program.", because probably it took some effort to find people willing to use self driving vans in such a small limited area


6,000 signed up the first day. Some effort, but not a lot.


----------



## iheartuber

Mile HighMile645! said:


> 6,000 signed up the first day. Some effort, but not a lot.
> 
> View attachment 264747


LOL
6,000 people signed up to get free rides? That's not a shocker

How many will sign up when they will have to pay? Crickets


----------



## jocker12

iheartuber said:


> LOL
> 6,000 people signed up to get free rides? That's not a shocker
> 
> How many will sign up when they will have to pay? Crickets


Pinocchio and his cricket










The early rider program was open from the beginning to people from all over the US. Submit an emIl address and Waymo will contact you. Free stuff for curious nerds.


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

jocker12 said:


> The early rider program was open from the beginning to people from all over the US. Submit an emIl address and Waymo will contact you. Free stuff for curious nerds.


No it wasn't. You have to include your area code and this is the message you get if you're not in the Phoenix area.











jocker12 said:


> This is my point in comment #3 on this thread. Nobody uses the service and those pictures with no cars by the Waymo signs or on the reserved Walmart online order pickup parking spots, are the proof of it.


By that logic, nobody goes to Broncos games either.


----------



## iheartuber

Mile HighMile645! said:


> No it wasn't. You have to include your area code and this is the message you get if you're not in the Phoenix area.
> View attachment 264771
> 
> 
> By that logic, nobody goes to Broncos games either.
> 
> View attachment 264772


Listen Tomato, we get it: a bunch of Donald Trump wanna be real estate developers hired your Think tank firm to take the temperature of society to see just what would happen if our entire country would completely change and robotaxis would replace car ownership.

Your financial ties to such a concept aside, I've always been willing to debate the concept as it is.

I've said it before I'll say it again: it's gonna take so long for a deep change like that to happen that we'll all be dead by then- if it even happens at all.

Of course the nutjob developers who hired you actually think it could really happen much quicker and you sucked down that kool aide like a thirsty jogger.

I'm not going to engage anymore in the debate with you that boiled down to "I know you are but what am I?" I'm just going to say this: if it's really going to happen as quickly as you say, prove it. Show me.

Show us all.

Show the world

Can you? Prob not.


----------



## jocker12

Mile HighMile645! said:


> No it wasn't. You have to include your area code and this is the message you get if you're not in the Phoenix area


That is amazing, showing exactly how anybody was able to enter an email address.



Mile HighMile645! said:


> By that logic, nobody goes to Broncos games either.


What you say it would be correct if I'll be the one to provide the pictures, but I am not. You show user pictures (not corporate propaganda pictures) with no cars.

You should ask the moderators to adjust the title of your post, like they've done with you second comment, and include the name "Walmart" in it.


----------



## iheartuber

jocker12 said:


> That is amazing, showing exactly how anybody was able to enter an email address.
> 
> What you say it would be correct if I'll be the one to provide the pictures, but I am not. You show user pictures (not corporate propaganda pictures) with no cars.
> 
> You should ask the moderators to adjust the title of your post, like they've done with you second comment, and include the name "Walmart" in it.


Tomato, he makes a good point here. If this service is so popular as you claim and you have an inside connection to Waymo through your clients then why does there not exist photos of flocks of eager customers using the service? Instead all we got are lonely photos of the pick up spot sign.


----------



## Mile HighMile645!




----------



## iheartuber

Mile HighMile645! said:


> View attachment 264899


Lonely photo!


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

Mile HighMile645! said:


> View attachment 264899


This is called a soft opening. 20 thousand people applied for Waymo's early rider program, that we know of, Waymo accepted 400. That means Waymo has at least 19,600 people to choose from to add the their early rider program. So why is Waymo still accepting applications? For all intents and purposes, they're not. They're adding to their database of future customers. Waymo will have tens of thousands of new customers in their database upon launch, and they'll know everything about these customers from the filled out applications. This allows Waymo to design the launch tailored to their best customers, and each one of these new customers will receive an email telling them when the app is available for download.


----------



## iheartuber

Mile HighMile645! said:


> This is called a soft opening. 20 thousand people applied for Waymo's early rider program, that we know of, Waymo accepted 400. That means Waymo has at least 19,600 people to choose from to add the their early rider program. So why is Waymo still accepting applications? For all intents and purposes, they're not. They're adding to their database of future customers. Waymo will have tens of thousands of new customers in their database upon launch, and they'll know everything about these customers from the filled out applications. This allows Waymo to design the launch tailored to their best customers, and each one of these new customers will receive an email telling them when the app is available for download.


This is a no spin zone, Tomato!

Sure a ton of people signed up for the early rider program because IT WAS FREE RIDES!!! DUH! They signed up for FREE RIDES, not because they love robots!!

And all those emails that Waymo collected? The exchange will go like this:

Waymo: hi, remember you signed up for the Waymo early rider program last year? Well, we're launching! Just wanted to let you know.

Customer: oh ok. Cool. Are they free rides?

Waymo: well, no. You pay. Are you interested?

Customer: oh. Nah, I'm good.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Mile HighMile645! said:


> RING RING...
> 
> *Customer: *No, my neighbor ordered stuff online and had a self-driving car, *with no one in it *


This has never, in history, happened.

We know that at all times, there is always a driver in there driving the vehicle. This has been factually proven and seen by many drivers, including myself. It is probably somewhere around 1 percent of the time that the car drives itself, and this is with the driver in the car, ready to take over when the car screws up, which is basically all the time.

The Waymo vehicles you are referencing will have a driver in them, driving the customer to Walmart and back to their house.


----------



## HotUberMess

Watch out guys, Waymo is coming for all our supermarket decline-rejects


----------



## uberdriverfornow

iheartuber said:


> LOL
> 6,000 people signed up to get free rides? That's not a shocker
> 
> How many will sign up when they will have to pay? Crickets


ya, while it has a driver inside...imagine how many won't sign up to get free rides, just to die in one of those death traps that won't have a driver to save them from certain death


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

HotUberMess said:


> Watch out guys, Waymo is coming for all our supermarket decline-rejects


They're not rejects for Waymo. Not only are they profitable rides, but a major part of Waymo's launch in every city. Waymo could have the groceries delivered directly to your home without making you come to the store to pick them up. They're adding this extra step so you get used to riding in self driving cars.


----------



## tohunt4me

Mile HighMile645! said:


> Oct 2, 2018: The Last Driver License Holder
> 
> The signs that Waymo may be soon launching its robotaxi service are increasing. A picture posted on Instagram by user ittymcshutter shows a new sign, dedicating a pickup zone exclusively for Waymo in front of a supermarket in Chandler, a suburb of Phoenix in Arizona.
> 
> In front of the supermarket a dedicated zone was marked only for Waymo vehicles. According to a source more of those signs are going to be installed in Chandler soon.
> 
> View attachment 263774


Like weeds in the sidewalk . . .

YET ANOTHER EYESORE !


jocker12 said:


> Please don't insult my intelligence. Please don't insult other people intelligence (the ones that are probably reading this). In a way , on a very personal level, you also insult yours, and you don't want to do that also, but the more you play this childish game you will delay my answer and then you're going to blame me for not following my promise, which, if do not provide a straight answer to my questions, it will be unfair and incorrect.
> 
> I want to help you help yourself. In other words, learn something.
> 
> Question #1
> You didn't provide the link to the story from New York Times. The story is here - https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/25/technology/waymo-walmart-avis-autonation.html
> 
> You quoted the 4th paragraph and the 9th paragraph. As a reminder I will bring back your statement from your comment #5 on this thread - "*The service from July was part of the early rider beta test*." I've marked the key words in red.
> 
> Now when we read the NYTimes article (from Jul 25th - you are correct here), the 5th paragraph (right where you stopped after your first quote) says - "*The new service*, which is set to begin this week, *is Walmart's latest move* in an intensifying competition with Amazon *to dominate the grocery sector*, after its creation of a personal shopper program and the expansion of its online grocery delivery service."
> 
> So the author refers to the Waymo - Walmart grocery delivery program as a NEW SERVICE and not as PART OF THE EARLY RIDER BETA TEST.
> 
> Now I need to ask you again (and I am not angry or mad. I am patient with you) -
> Do you have a source that explicitly states how the Food Delivery (in your words "the service from July") "was part of *the early rider beta test.*"?
> 
> Question #2
> From your answer above - "The beta test group did not need a phone number because they already knew how to contact Waymo."
> 
> And I'll stop right here.
> 
> Do you agree that phone number you posted *(480-431-1517) *has nothing to do with Waymo and only connects people with a certain Walmart store (on 3460 W Chandler Blvd. in Chandler,AZ) if they want to schedule a grocery online order pickup?
> 
> View attachment 264054
> 
> 
> Please clarify this, because I really want to answer your question.


Looks like its at the END of the parking lot.
Where they let people sleep in cars.

Acres AWAY from the store . . .

So far from the store it LOOKS DANGEROUS !

UNSAFE WITH NO HUMAN DRIVER TO HELP YOU !

THIEVES, MURDERERS & RAPISTS WILL ACT WITH IMPUNITY DUE TO ROBO CARS !


----------



## iheartuber

uberdriverfornow said:


> This has never, in history, happened.
> 
> We know that at all times, there is always a driver in there driving the vehicle. This has been factually proven and seen by many drivers, including myself. It is probably somewhere around 1 percent of the time that the car drives itself, and this is with the driver in the car, ready to take over when the car screws up, which is basically all the time.
> 
> The Waymo vehicles you are referencing will have a driver in them, driving the customer to Walmart and back to their house.


The Tomato swears up and down that by "next week" all of the following will happen:

1. Waymo will launch
2. Tons of pax will flood the service
3. Cars will all of a sudden have absolutely no human back up driver

You wait.. it's gonna happen I tell ya!!


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

HotUberMess said:


> Watch out guys, Waymo is coming for all our supermarket decline-rejects


They're coming for everything.


----------



## HotUberMess

Mile HighMile645! said:


> They're coming for everything.


I seem to remember the CEO of Waymo kind of backing off of the outrageous claims.. didn't he say they only have *driver assist*?


----------



## iheartuber

HotUberMess said:


> I seem to remember the CEO of Waymo kind of backing off of the outrageous claims.. didn't he say they only have *driver assist*?


I don't remember the exact statements but generally speaking yes. The Waymo
CEO is MUCH more reasonable in his robocar predictions.

Only the Tomato is way way out there.

Maybe that's why they hired him?


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

HotUberMess said:


> I seem to remember the CEO of Waymo kind of backing off of the outrageous claims.. didn't he say they only have *driver assist*?


You're thinking about Tesla.

"Chief executive Elon Musk said in a tweet today (October 5) that the feature is being held back for "a few more weeks of validation". Musk added that it is "extremely difficult to achieve a general solution for self-driving that works well everywhere."


----------



## HotUberMess

Mile HighMile645! said:


> You're thinking about Tesla.
> 
> "Chief executive Elon Musk said in a tweet today (October 5) that the feature is being held back for "a few more weeks of validation". Musk added that it is "extremely difficult to achieve a general solution for self-driving that works well everywhere."


No, I'm definitely thinking of the Waymo CEO. https://www.forbes.com/sites/samabu...e-will-be-longer-than-you-think/#8900948d7da2


----------



## iheartuber

Mile HighMile645! said:


> You're thinking about Tesla.
> 
> "Chief executive Elon Musk said in a tweet today (October 5) that the feature is being held back for "a few more weeks of validation". Musk added that it is "extremely difficult to achieve a general solution for self-driving that works well everywhere."


Tomato, how do you get that wrong? Don't they give you these clips in the weekly meetings?


----------



## observer

HotUberMess said:


> Watch out guys, Waymo is coming for all our supermarket decline-rejects


I went to Northgate, a local supermarket, and the very first space was reserved for Lyft. Kinda pissed me off since it was empty the whole time I was there and I had to park a hundred feet in because all the other stalls were full.


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

HotUberMess said:


> No, I'm definitely thinking of the Waymo CEO. https://www.forbes.com/sites/samabu...e-will-be-longer-than-you-think/#8900948d7da2


This article is often misquoted on here trying to leave the impression self driving cars are a long way off, they're not, they're here now. Waymo's CEO advised Governors not to replace parking lots, just yet. The "just yet" qualifier is important.

Waymo CEO John Krafcik told the gathering that the "time period will be longer than you think" *for automated vehicles to be everywhere.* The article also states that Waymo will be launching the commercial version of their beta test self driving taxi service in Phoenix by the end of the year. Meaning, Uber drivers in Phoenix will start feeling the pinch from self driving taxis in less than three months.


----------



## iheartuber

Mile HighMile645! said:


> This article is often misquoted on here trying to leave the impression self driving cars are a long way off, they're not, they're here now. Waymo's CEO advised Governors not to replace parking lots, just yet. The "just yet" qualifier is important.
> 
> Waymo CEO John Krafcik told the gathering that the "time period will be longer than you think" *for automated vehicles to be everywhere.* The article also states that Waymo will be launching the commercial version of their beta test self driving taxi service in Phoenix by the end of the year. Meaning, Uber drivers in Phoenix will start feeling the pinch from self driving taxis in less than three months.


Tomato, you're doing this again.

Are SDCs here now? Sure they are. No one was ever arguing that. What we've been arguing is that it's gonna be a looooong time before "being here" turns into "being here and as big as the iPhone."

In fact, for all your boasting on this forum for the last year SDCs are no closer to being THAT big. Maybe a TINY bit closer but not by much.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Mile HighMile645! said:


> This article is often misquoted on here trying to leave the impression self driving cars are a long way off, they're not, they're here now. Waymo's CEO advised Governors not to replace parking lots, just yet. The "just yet" qualifier is important.
> 
> Waymo CEO John Krafcik told the gathering that the "time period will be longer than you think" *for automated vehicles to be everywhere.* The article also states that Waymo will be launching the commercial version of their beta test self driving taxi service in Phoenix by the end of the year. Meaning, Uber drivers in Phoenix will start feeling the pinch from self driving taxis in less than three months.


Show us a video over 15 minutes in length showing a SDC taking riders around without the driver touching the steering wheel.


----------



## heynow321

uberdriverfornow said:


> Show us a video over 15 minutes in length showing a SDC taking riders around without the driver touching the steering wheel.


I'm still desperately waiting for this


----------



## iheartuber

uberdriverfornow said:


> Show us a video over 15 minutes in length showing a SDC taking riders around without the driver touching the steering wheel.


There is none. But when asked for one, Mile HighMile645! who used to go by several other names the most famous being Tomatopaste, would simply avoid the question or deflect or use smoke and mirrors or flat out lie


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

Take a look at this picture of 5th Avenue in New York in 1900. Can you spot the car?










Now look at this picture from 1913. Yes, this time where's the horse?










https://www.bbc.com/news/business-45786690


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

Mile HighMile645! said:


> Take a look at this picture of 5th Avenue in New York in 1900. Can you spot the car?
> 
> View attachment 265482
> 
> 
> Now look at this picture from 1913. Yes, this time where's the horse?
> 
> View attachment 265483
> 
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/business-45786690


How long did it take for society to kick this guy off the road?


----------



## iheartuber

Mile HighMile645! said:


> Take a look at this picture of 5th Avenue in New York in 1900. Can you spot the car?
> 
> View attachment 265482
> 
> 
> Now look at this picture from 1913. Yes, this time where's the horse?
> 
> View attachment 265483
> 
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/business-45786690


Tomato, you leave out one crucial piece of evidence:

Horse & carriage= human drivers
Cars='human drivers

GTFOH!!!!!


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

10 million miles is the last box that needed to be checked. All systems are go. 3... 2... 1










https://medium.com/waymo/where-the-next-10-million-miles-will-take-us-de51bebb67d3


----------



## iheartuber

Mile HighMile645! said:


> 10 million miles is the last box that needed to be checked. All systems are go. 3... 2... 1
> 
> View attachment 265882
> 
> 
> https://medium.com/waymo/where-the-next-10-million-miles-will-take-us-de51bebb67d3


Tomato- nobody cares!!


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

*Meet Waymo, Your New Self-Driving Grocery Chauffeur*

https://blog.walmart.com/innovation/20180725/meet-waymo-your-new-self-driving-grocery-chauffeur


----------



## iheartuber

Mile HighMile645! said:


> *Meet Waymo, Your New Self-Driving Grocery Chauffeur*
> 
> https://blog.walmart.com/innovation/20180725/meet-waymo-your-new-self-driving-grocery-chauffeur


Tomato, I thought you said Uber Phoenix drivers were "the walking dead"?

This sounds like Waymo is doing a service that uber drivers don't even do. I thought they were coming for uber?


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

How much will Waymo's self-driving service actually cost to use? The answer may be nothing. Sometimes, anyway.

https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/waymo-free-rides/


----------



## iheartuber

Mile HighMile645! said:


> How much will Waymo's self-driving service actually cost to use? The answer may be nothing. Sometimes, anyway.
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/waymo-free-rides/


There is no free lunch


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

iheartuber said:


> There is no free lunch


The money for the Waymo ride is coming from paying customers; the hotel, shopping mall, etc. Does make you wonder how long Uber investors are going to be willing to continue losing money on a flawed business model.

Uber has been offering a free lunch to riders for their entire ten year existence in the form of investor subsidized rides. The cost of the Waymo ride is a fraction of the true cost of the Uber ride. Google has funded the R&D for self-driving cars over the last ten years with profits from their other businesses. While Uber has been funded with other people's money, investors, for ten years.


----------



## mbd

Starts at Walmart, then it will expand...
Google has so much more money than
u/l combined
Also, every Walmart run done by Waymo takes away run from the total runs.... so the U/l driver that does 1-2 runs at Walmart will do one of your runs eventually ...since he is free to do
A run.
Example- 4 walmarts = 100 runs a day=400 runs U/l drivers lost. If 300 different drivers did those 400 runs, you have 300 drivers ready to do one of your runs.
Waymo can lose money, and google will be happy with that ... google not happy with uber
Google could sell these Waymo to individuals also .
Walmart employees will use Waymo

u/l drivers will buy Waymo vehicles ..
It will be used by scooter riding hipsters 



Waymo- it can start doing colleges...


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

mbd said:


> Starts at Walmart, then it will expand...
> Google has so much more money than
> u/l combined
> Also, every Walmart run done by Waymo takes away run from the total runs.... so the U/l driver that does 1-2 runs at Walmart will do one of your runs eventually ...since he is free to do
> A run.
> 
> Waymo- it can start doing colleges...


Right, every Walmart run is a new Waymo customer. The guy that goes to the airport every week also shops at Walmart. Uber and Lyft have no money of their own and are entirely dependent on investors to keep the lights on. Walmart has 6 thousand plus stores in the U.S.


----------



## iheartuber

Mile HighMile645! said:


> The money for the Waymo ride is coming from paying customers; the hotel, shopping mall, etc. Does make you wonder how long Uber investors are going to be willing to continue losing money on a flawed business model.
> 
> Uber has been offering a free lunch to riders for their entire ten year existence in the form of investor subsidized rides. The cost of the Waymo ride is a fraction of the true cost of the Uber ride. Google has funded the R&D for self-driving cars over the last ten years with profits from their other businesses. While Uber has been funded with other people's money, investors, for ten years.


If you are the poster formerly known as Tomatopaste say yes!

You sure write/talk like him


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

*Self-driving taxis will take half of US driving by 2024*

https://www.nextbigfuture.com/2018/10/self-driving-taxis-will-take-half-of-us-driving-by-2024.html


----------



## goneubering

Mile HighMile645! said:


> *Self-driving taxis will take half of US driving by 2024*
> 
> https://www.nextbigfuture.com/2018/10/self-driving-taxis-will-take-half-of-us-driving-by-2024.html


LOL


----------



## Gung-Ho

Mile HighMile645! said:


> Take a look at this picture of 5th Avenue in New York in 1900. Can you spot the car?
> 
> View attachment 265482
> 
> 
> Now look at this picture from 1913. Yes, this time where's the horse?
> 
> View attachment 265483
> 
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/business-45786690


Even over a hundred years ago there were traffic jams.  Good grief.

Somebody should have invented the self driving horse years ago it would have saved a lot of trouble.


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

Gung-Ho said:


> Even over a hundred years ago there were traffic jams.  Good grief.
> 
> Somebody should have invented the self driving horse years ago it would have saved a lot of trouble.


Imagine the abuse this guy took in the last year until society finally kicked him off the road. "Get the @#$! off the road [email protected]#$%" Human drivers will be this guy a hundred years later. Every death caused by a human driver will cause societal outrage. "How could you be so selfish?! It will become cost prohibitive to insure a human driver.

Go Pats!


----------



## iheartuber

Mile HighMile645! said:


> Imagine the abuse this guy took in the last year until society finally kicked him off the road. "Get the @#$! off the road [email protected]#$%" Human drivers will be this guy a hundred years later. Every death caused by a human driver will cause societal outrage. "How could you be so selfish?! It will become cost prohibitive to insure a human driver.
> 
> Go Pats!
> 
> View attachment 266657


This user is the user formerly known as Tomatopaste


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

*Retail And Autonomous Cars: A Marriage Made in Heaven?*

https://thelastdriverlicenseholder....nd-autonomous-cars-a-marriage-made-in-heaven/


----------



## iheartuber

Mile HighMile645! said:


> *Retail And Autonomous Cars: A Marriage Made in Heaven?*
> 
> https://thelastdriverlicenseholder....nd-autonomous-cars-a-marriage-made-in-heaven/


Money quote below. How's it doing? Crickets. That's how


----------



## HotUberMess

observer said:


> I went to Northgate, a local supermarket, and the very first space was reserved for Lyft. Kinda pissed me off since it was empty the whole time I was there and I had to park a hundred feet in because all the other stalls were full.


Just buy a Lyft hang tag from ebay



iheartuber said:


> There is no free lunch


They're gonna have an AdBuddy in there riding with you


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

*Uber May Be Preparing to Spin Off Its Self-Driving Car Unit*
http://fortune.com/2018/10/17/uber-self-driving-car-spinoff/

This would be a great move if Uber can pull it off, would buy them more time. However in the end I think'll be too little too late. I can see Amazon buying Zoox and becoming a real player. If you're not in the top five in the self driving car race, you're probably not going to make it.


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

Revenge of the nerds.

*Roborace to augment racing drivers with robots at Disrupt*

https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/17/roborace-to-replace-f1-racing-drivers-with-robots-at-disrupt/


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

Spot gettin' busy


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

*From Ford to Volkswagen, rivals become frenemies to share the cost and risk of building self-driving cars*

From Ford to Volkswagen, automakers are forming new alliances on new technologies that may take years to get to market and even longer before turning a profit.
Volkswagen is spending $40 billion to develop autonomous and electrified vehicles through 2022.
Nobody has that much cash, which is why there are so many new alliances
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/19/aut...renemies-to-share-cost-of-new-technology.html

Bob Lutz, GM's former vice chairman, said the pressure on the industry to develop new technology is intense and cost isn't the only factor driving unlikely business partners.

"There are so many demands on automakers these days for plug-in hybrids, fully electric vehicles, autonomous vehicles, semi-autonomous vehicles," Lutz told CNBC earlier this month. "There is not enough engineering manpower to go around."


----------



## iheartuber

Mile HighMile645! said:


> *From Ford to Volkswagen, rivals become frenemies to share the cost and risk of building self-driving cars*
> 
> From Ford to Volkswagen, automakers are forming new alliances on new technologies that may take years to get to market and even longer before turning a profit.
> Volkswagen is spending $40 billion to develop autonomous and electrified vehicles through 2022.
> Nobody has that much cash, which is why there are so many new alliances
> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/19/aut...renemies-to-share-cost-of-new-technology.html
> 
> Bob Lutz, GM's former vice chairman, said the pressure on the industry to develop new technology is intense and cost isn't the only factor driving unlikely business partners.
> 
> "There are so many demands on automakers these days for plug-in hybrids, fully electric vehicles, autonomous vehicles, semi-autonomous vehicles," Lutz told CNBC earlier this month. "There is not enough engineering manpower to go around."


Lutz is a putz


----------



## Kobayashi Maru

Mile HighMile645! said:


> Spot gettin' busy


Love that dog


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

Kobayashi Maru said:


> Love that dog


How long after birth would it take a human to master those dance moves? How long after birth does society require a human live on this planet until allowed to get a drivers license? 16. How many additional years does it take for that person to become a good driver?


----------



## iheartuber

Kobayashi Maru said:


> Love that dog


OMG the Tomato is commenting on his own posts as 2 separate users.

He's lost his mind finally


----------



## tohunt4me

Yawn

Get Thee Behind Me
Transhumanist Satanist !


----------



## goneubering

tohunt4me said:


> Yawn
> 
> Get Thee Behind Me
> Transhumanist Satanist !


Your mention of transhumanist got me to finally look it up. In this article they mention Uber.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...seven-ways-the-world-will-change-by-2030/amp/

Early innovators such as UBER are already harnessing the incredible combined power of behavioral science, gamification, and AI. Uber's behavioral science techniques include cueing up the next drive as the default option, not revealing the profitability of that ride (which is an uncertainty technique that is most often used in gambling), and giving drivers awards such as "Above and Beyond" that spur dopamine release. Gamification techniques used by the company include a graphical interface that brings a video-game like quality to the drive, as well as prompting goals that are always just out of reach to encourage continued pursuit.


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

*Innovators: John Krafcik of Waymo Wants to Drive You to Sleep*
https://www.cntraveler.com/story/john-krafcik-of-waymo-wants-to-drive-you-to-sleep-innovators

*"I'm curious what you have been looking for-thresholds, benchmarks, outcomes-that make you feel you've reached the stage at which it's time to open the service to the public."
*
"So we put those three things together-real-world testing, an extraordinary amount of simulation, and the structured testing we do at our proving grounds-to give us that level of confidence that, Yes, we're ready to share this product with the world. And I think you see that in the safety record we've accumulated over these 10 million miles. Knock on wood, they've been very, very safe miles."


----------



## goneubering

Mile HighMile645! said:


> *Innovators: John Krafcik of Waymo Wants to Drive You to Sleep*
> https://www.cntraveler.com/story/john-krafcik-of-waymo-wants-to-drive-you-to-sleep-innovators
> 
> *"I'm curious what you have been looking for-thresholds, benchmarks, outcomes-that make you feel you've reached the stage at which it's time to open the service to the public."
> *
> "So we put those three things together-real-world testing, an extraordinary amount of simulation, and the structured testing we do at our proving grounds-to give us that level of confidence that, Yes, we're ready to share this product with the world. And I think you see that in the safety record we've accumulated over these 10 million miles. Knock on wood, they've been very, very safe miles."


Knock on wood??!! That's supposed to give confidence in their ability?


----------



## RamzFanz

heynow321 said:


> or somewhere where it might rain


You should probably get past this bumper sticker criticism, they can already drive in the rain. You're WAAAAAAY behind. Catch up.


----------



## heynow321

RamzFanz said:


> You should probably get past this bumper sticker criticism, they can already drive in the rain. You're WAAAAAAY behind. Catch up.


Oh great, please post the video!


----------



## goneubering

heynow321 said:


> Oh great, please post the video!


It seems like this basic question has been avoided by SDC supporters for almost a year now.


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

goneubering said:


> It seems like this basic question has been avoided by SDC supporters for almost a year now.


Waymo CEO: "to give us that level of confidence that, Yes, we're ready to share this product with the world." Looks like you've reached the end of your road.


----------



## goneubering

Mile HighMile645! said:


> Waymo CEO: "to give us that level of confidence that, Yes, we're ready to share this product with the world." Looks like you've reached the end of your road.


So where's the video?


----------



## Seven77

goneubering said:


> So where's the video?


----------



## heynow321




----------



## Mile HighMile645!

*Alphabet subsidiary Waymo registers domains in preparation for expanded service.

https://domainnamewire.com/2018/10/...s-as-it-makes-progress-on-self-driving-taxis/
*
waymo1.com
waymobayarea.com *<-----*
waymodaily.com
waymoearlyrider.com
waymoearlyriders.com
waymofleetsupport.com *<-----*
waymolidar.com
waymolidars.com
waymonext.com *<-----*
waymoone.com
waymophoenix.com *<-----*
waymoriders.com
waymoridersupport.com *<-----*
waymosensor.com
waymosensors.com
waymosupport.com *<-----*
waymotoday.com


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

Mile HighMile645! said:


> *Alphabet subsidiary Waymo registers domains in preparation for expanded service.
> 
> https://domainnamewire.com/2018/10/...s-as-it-makes-progress-on-self-driving-taxis/
> *
> waymo1.com
> waymobayarea.com *<-----*
> waymodaily.com
> waymoearlyrider.com
> waymoearlyriders.com
> waymofleetsupport.com *<-----*
> waymolidar.com
> waymolidars.com
> waymonext.com *<-----*
> waymoone.com
> waymophoenix.com *<-----*
> waymoriders.com
> waymoridersupport.com *<-----*
> waymosensor.com
> waymosensors.com
> waymosupport.com *<-----*
> waymotoday.com


Additional confirmation that SF and the Bay Area are next after Phoenix. Plan accordingly. Also, what's waymo1/waymoone going to be? Trucking, delivery?


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

*Waymo Starts Charging Passengers*

https://thelastdriverlicenseholder.com/2018/10/29/waymo-starts-charging-passengers/

"but now around Phoenix commercials are popping up inviting more residents to join the program."

"Several analyst groups estimate that the fees per mile in robotaxis will be at 35 cents (21 Euro-Cent per kilometer). Today's human-driven taxi costs are at four or five fold that amount, even private cars are at least twice that amount."


----------



## uberdriverfornow

heynow321 said:


>


lol if the human just grabbed the wheel and drove it that wouldn't have happened

i would love to see all the video of these things showing the minuscule amount of time the cars are actually driving themselves, it would be pure comedy


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

*A Green Light for Waymo's Driverless Testing in California*

https://medium.com/waymo/a-green-light-for-waymos-driverless-testing-in-california-a87ec336d657

"It's the first time that California has allowed tests on public roads of fully driverless cars ― that is, without a test driver sitting in the driver's seat."


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Mile HighMile645! said:


> *A Green Light for Waymo's Driverless Testing in California*
> 
> https://medium.com/waymo/a-green-light-for-waymos-driverless-testing-in-california-a87ec336d657
> 
> "It's the first time that California has allowed tests on public roads of fully driverless cars ― that is, without a test driver sitting in the driver's seat."


great, let's see the video, show us video of these things driving themselves, there should be hundreds of thousands of hours of video showing these cars driving themselves, let's see it


----------



## goneubering

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol if the human just grabbed the wheel and drove it that wouldn't have happened
> 
> i would love to see all the video of these things showing the minuscule amount of time the cars are actually driving themselves, it would be pure comedy


Hahahaha!! Can you imagine the chaos when there are 100s or 1000s of these dumb machines clogging up freeways full of impatient drivers??!!


----------



## heynow321

goneubering said:


> Hahahaha!! Can you imagine the chaos when there are 100s or 1000s of these dumb machines clogging up freeways full of impatient drivers??!!


 It's a fun thought experiment but it will never happen. As the video shows, they can't even handle the most basic driving tasks in perfect weather


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

*Waymo gets the green light to test fully driverless cars in California*

"Among the many provisions, the new rules would allow autonomous cars without steering wheels, foot pedals, mirrors, and human drivers behind the wheel to be tested on its roads."

https://www.theverge.com/2018/10/30/18044670/waymo-fully-driverless-car-permit-california-dmv


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

Here's what I think's happening. Uber investors have invested too much money to pull the plug before they see for themselves that self driving cars really work. They'll have that proof within 2 months, and it's possible they then pull the plug soon after. The only other option is to dump tons more money into Uber's self driving hoping to get it working within a few years. Uber investors are between a rock and a hard place.

Doesn't mean ride share ends when investors pull the plug. Waymo needs Uber and Lyft to stay alive in every new city until they can meet demand. But I can't see investors continuing to set money on fire, when there's no light at that end of the tunnel, just to help Waymo. If Uber just shuts their doors one day, I can see Waymo either buying Uber for pennies on the dollar or starting their own human driven ride share to bridge the gap.

Here's something I just thought of. Waymo's first mover advantage is going to be huge. Look how hard it is for Lyft to gain ground on the first mover, Uber. When Uber and Lyft enter a new city all they have to do is sign up new drivers, however for self driving taxis you have to bring in thousands of cars on day one in order to meet demand. 

When GM Cruise finally enters Phoenix and SF they'll have to take customers away from Waymo who has been there for years. I think it's going to be very hard to get customers to switch from a service they already like and trust.


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

*Waymo's excruciatingly gradual launch process, explained*

https://arstechnica.com/cars/2018/10/waymos-excruciatingly-gradual-launch-process-explained/


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

*Halloween Special*
Brought to you by Skittles. Taste the rainbow.






https://thelastdriverlicenseholder.com/2018/10/31/self-driving-cars-recognizing-things-videos/


----------



## goneubering

Mile HighMile645! said:


> *Waymo's excruciatingly gradual launch process, explained*
> 
> https://arstechnica.com/cars/2018/10/waymos-excruciatingly-gradual-launch-process-explained/


Excruciatingly gradual. That's very close to the perfect description of how a Google Car merges.


----------



## heynow321

goneubering said:


> Excruciatingly gradual. That's very close to the perfect description of how a Google Car merges.


they'll get it eventually. eventually traffic will die down around 10 pm and the car will be able to safely merge when there aren't any other cars! think about how safe it is!


----------



## goneubering

heynow321 said:


> they'll get it eventually. eventually traffic will die down around 10 pm and the car will be able to safely merge when there aren't any other cars! think about how safe it is!


Excruciatingly safe!!


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

*Volvo to start shipping self-driving cars to Uber next year*
Deal 'back on track' despite delays to testing after fatal accident, says carmaker

https://www.ft.com/content/eed4e848-dd34-11e8-8f50-cbae5495d92b

Just like the first Volvo/Uber announcement last year, this update is simply more PR vaporware.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

lol they supposedly ordered 60,000 already years ago


----------



## goneubering

Here's what Phoenix drivers have seen Waymos doing.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/4-quick-questions-for-phoenix-drivers.292402/

I see them all the time in Chandler. I see at least 2 or 3 a day. In total I've seen them several hundred times. I have been looking and trying to find them carrying passengers. I have never seen one without an operator. One time I saw one with an operator at the console in the back seat behind the driver position. Maybe 2 or 3 times I have seen an additional person in the car, can't tell if they were passengers or another Waymo employee. *They clearly are not taking passengers on any scale.*


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

goneubering said:


> Here's what Phoenix drivers have seen Waymos doing.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/4-quick-questions-for-phoenix-drivers.292402/
> 
> I see them all the time in Chandler. I see at least 2 or 3 a day. In total I've seen them several hundred times. I have been looking and trying to find them carrying passengers. I have never seen one without an operator. One time I saw one with an operator at the console in the back seat behind the driver position. Maybe 2 or 3 times I have seen an additional person in the car, can't tell if they were passengers or another Waymo employee. *They clearly are not taking passengers on any scale.*


If you're going to cherry-pick driver responses, then why even bother asking the question?

"You see them everywhere"

"Compared to Uber's XC90s the Waymo Pacificas are much more along based on driving. They're very precise and assess risk well to the point that they follow laws and go with the flow of traffic without being obviously robotic. They're even to the point they're turning on red from the inner right lane. (Sounds simple but this is a much more risky maneuver than a simple right on red with one turning lane.)"

"My observation is that they maneuver much the same as regular vehicles."


----------



## heynow321

Mile HighMile645! said:


> If you're going to cherry-pick driver responses, then why even bother asking the question?
> 
> "You see them everywhere"
> 
> "Compared to Uber's XC90s the Waymo Pacificas are much more along based on driving. They're very precise and assess risk well to the point that they follow laws and go with the flow of traffic without being obviously robotic. They're even to the point they're turning on red from the inner right lane. (Sounds simple but this is a much more risky maneuver than a simple right on red with one turning lane.)"
> 
> "My observation is that they maneuver much the same as regular vehicles."


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

heynow321 said:


>


Pathetic scraping the bottom of the barrel video. When a driver responds to your question saying,"my observation is that they maneuver much the same as regular vehicles." You simply ignore it.


----------



## goneubering

Mile HighMile645! said:


> If you're going to cherry-pick driver responses, then why even bother asking the question?
> 
> "You see them everywhere"
> 
> "Compared to Uber's XC90s the Waymo Pacificas are much more along based on driving. They're very precise and assess risk well to the point that they follow laws and go with the flow of traffic without being obviously robotic. They're even to the point they're turning on red from the inner right lane. (Sounds simple but this is a much more risky maneuver than a simple right on red with one turning lane.)"
> 
> "My observation is that they maneuver much the same as regular vehicles."


You missed one.

"a machine that drives worse than driving miss daisy"


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

heynow321 said:


>


This is the most pathetic, dishonest, agenda driven video ever. Truly embarrassing. Every single criticism the guy makes is bogus.

"*The cars aren't self driving because they have a safety driver."*
The video was shot in the Bay Area where a safety driver was mandatory until 3 days ago.

"*Waymo car doesn't stop at crosswalk"*
Please, two other cars went through as well. Human drivers play this game everyday, "should I stop or should I go." The pedestrians weren't even at the intersection yet. If anything, Waymo should not have even slowed down.

"*Here's an example of a human driver in a parking lot."*
This is the most pathetic one of all. The guy is trying to say that because a human driven car was backing up into another human driven car, it means Waymo would have just plowed into it. Beyond pathetic.

"*Here's a coyote"*
Meaning self driving cars can't see coyotes. Pathetic.

"*Waymo brakes too much"*
Seriously?

"*Heads straight for a parked car"*
How disingenuous can you be? Waymo was reacting to the cones on the left. And this guy knows it. Pathetic.

"*Waymo goes into freakout mode. Stops in a crosswalk."*
Waymo's in the left hand turn lane waiting for him to pass. Pathetic.

"*Waymo waits too long to makes left turn"*
So what? They were intentionally programmed to be extra cautious for the first 10 million miles. Now they're being more aggressive.

"*More freakout mode because it put its hazards on in the cul-de-sac."*
SMH. Probably because it was dropping someone off.

"*Waymo wants to make a left but gets in the right lane"*
Bullshit! How the hell does he know? It was probably turning right.

"*Waymo hits its brakes while going thru yellow light."*
Um yeah, it has traffic in front of it.

"*Here's a Waymo crossing all lanes to get into left turn lane."*
Well yeah, it had 50 feet before the intersection.

*Waymo freakout mode in parking lot*
There was no freakout. Maybe the pax decided he wanted to move up 50 ft instead of getting out there. Of course that never happens to Uber drivers.

*Waymo avoids car on narrow street.*
Video guy slows it down, going frame by frame, trying to make it look as if this isn't something that happens every day.

Pathetic.


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

https://uberpeople.net/threads/waymos-army.292616/


----------



## uberdriverfornow

My turn



Mile HighMile645! said:


> "*The cars aren't self driving because they have a safety driver."*
> The video was shot in the Bay Area where a safety driver was mandatory until 3 days ago.


For those of us that actually drive in the Bay Area, specifically Mountain View, each and every day, we know that these cars don't drive themselves. The human drives it. The fact that it was mandatory was just a smoke screen.



Mile HighMile645! said:


> "*Waymo car doesn't stop at crosswalk"*
> Please, two other cars went through as well. Human drivers play this game everyday, "should I stop or should I go." The pedestrians weren't even at the intersection yet. If anything, Waymo should not have even slowed down.


But these cars are supposed to be safer, right ?



Mile HighMile645! said:


> "*Here's an example of a human driver in a parking lot."*
> This is the most pathetic one of all. The guy is trying to say that because a human driven car was backing up into another human driven car, it means Waymo would have just plowed into it. Beyond pathetic.


I have never seen a waymo back up to avoid any collision, have you ? Let's see the video.



Mile HighMile645! said:


> "*Here's a coyote"*
> Meaning self driving cars can't see coyotes. Pathetic.


The problem is they might not be able to distinguish living things from grass in the road.



Mile HighMile645! said:


> "*Waymo brakes too much"*
> Seriously?


They do. This is a fact. They break all the time. Most accidents are caused by them braking for no reason, reasons a human wouldn't be braking for, and getting rear ended. Just look at all the incidents revolving around self driving cars to date.



Mile HighMile645! said:


> "*Heads straight for a parked car"*
> How disingenuous can you be? Waymo was reacting to the cones on the left. And this guy knows it. Pathetic.


The waymo was actually heading directly behind that car 'cause it thought it was making a right hand turn. No human driver would have made that determination.



Mile HighMile645! said:


> "*Waymo goes into freakout mode. Stops in a crosswalk."*
> Waymo's in the left hand turn lane waiting for him to pass. Pathetic.


It stopped in the crosswalk.



Mile HighMile645! said:


> "*Waymo waits too long to makes left turn"*
> So what? They were intentionally programmed to be extra cautious for the first 10 million miles. Now they're being more aggressive.


But the waymo waited too long to make a left turn. No human would have waited that long.



Mile HighMile645! said:


> "*More freakout mode because it put its hazards on in the cul-de-sac."*
> SMH. Probably because it was dropping someone off.


You don't know if that car even knows how to turn around there without the human taking over.



Mile HighMile645! said:


> "*Waymo hits its brakes while going thru yellow light."*
> Um yeah, it has traffic in front of it.


When you hit the brakes going through an intersection you screw it up for the guy behind you that could have entered legally on the yellow himself.



Mile HighMile645! said:


> *Waymo avoids car on narrow street.*
> Video guy slows it down, going frame by frame, trying to make it look as if this isn't something that happens every day.


The route the waymo took was ridiculous. No human driver would have made it that difficult.

Yet these things are supposed to be better than human drivers. lol


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

uberdriverfornow said:


> My turn
> 
> For those of us that actually drive in the Bay Area, specifically Mountain View, each and every day, we know that these cars don't drive themselves. The human drives it. The fact that it was mandatory was just a smoke screen.
> 
> But these cars are supposed to be safer, right ?
> 
> I have never seen a waymo back up to avoid any collision, have you ? Let's see the video.
> 
> The problem is they might not be able to distinguish living things from grass in the road.
> 
> They do. This is a fact. They break all the time. Most accidents are caused by them braking for no reason, reasons a human wouldn't be braking for, and getting rear ended. Just look at all the incidents revolving around self driving cars to date.
> 
> The waymo was actually heading directly behind that car 'cause it thought it was making a right hand turn. No human driver would have made that determination.
> 
> It stopped in the crosswalk.
> 
> But the waymo waited too long to make a left turn. No human would have waited that long.
> 
> You don't know if that car even knows how to turn around there without the human taking over.
> 
> When you hit the brakes going through an intersection you screw it up for the guy behind you that could have entered legally on the yellow himself.
> 
> The route the waymo took was ridiculous. No human driver would have made it that difficult.
> 
> Yet these things are supposed to be better than human drivers. lol


Can't imagine why Waymo doesn't put out more videos.


----------



## Mile HighMile645!

*VW, Ford mull wide-ranging partnership in e-mobility, autonomous driving*

https://global.handelsblatt.com/companies/vw-ford-partnership-emobility-autonomous-driving-977406

"For the new CEO, Herbert Diess, the issue is existential. "From today's point of view," he recently told the group's internal suppliers, "the chances stand at maybe 50-50 that the German automobile industry will still be a world leader in 10 years."


----------



## heynow321

Lol greg is triggered


----------



## Shrimp GumboC

and so it begins


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Strange, no autonomous cars around. What a surprise.


----------



## HotUberMess

That Waymo zone be like


----------



## Shrimp GumboC

The cavalry


----------



## Linux Geek

Shrimp GumboC said:


> The cavalry
> 
> View attachment 274031


More like the Custer Battalion, I think.


----------



## Shrimp GumboC

*Watch just a few self-driving cars stop traffic jams*

https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2018/11/watch-just-few-self-driving-cars-stop-traffic-jams


----------



## goneubering

HotUberMess said:


> That Waymo zone be like
> View attachment 273785


Perfect!!


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Shrimp GumboC said:


> *Watch just a few self-driving cars stop traffic jams*
> 
> https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2018/11/watch-just-few-self-driving-cars-stop-traffic-jams


lol Garbage In, Garbage out

all they did was program a simulation to act like somehow sdc's, the same ones that never drive themselves on the road(it's the human driving the car always), somehow can make traffic jams clear up

all bs

Let's see them close off a busy traffic intersection and only drive sdc's through the intersection, while showing video clearly showing the cars are driving themselves and then we'll believe they can free up traffic jams

but we know they can't work nor will they show us evidence that they could

instead they just want to throw a simulation in there and expect us to take their word that technology that has never been proven to even work, actually works, with no video ever over 10 minutes showing these cars ever work or even drive themselves for that matter


----------



## Shrimp GumboC

*Self-Driving Cars Will Give Back Something You Can't Buy - Your Time*

https://medium.com/self-driven/self...something-you-cant-buy-your-time-b46fd9500765


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Shrimp GumboC said:


> *Self-Driving Cars Will Give Back Something You Can't Buy - Your Time*
> 
> https://medium.com/self-driven/self...something-you-cant-buy-your-time-b46fd9500765


yet another 1 minute promotional video that shows a human driver driving an sdc


----------



## goneubering

uberdriverfornow said:


> yet another 1 minute promotional video that shows a human driver driving an sdc


So technically an HDC??!! Human Driven Car.


----------



## Shrimp GumboC

uberdriverfornow said:


> yet another 1 minute promotional video that shows a human driver driving an sdc


Waymo will release paying passengers from their non disclosure agreements within 3 weeks. You'll have all the videos you can eat. Have you begun thinking about what you're going to say?


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Shrimp GumboC said:


> Waymo will release paying passengers from their non disclosure agreements within 3 weeks. You'll have all the videos you can eat. Have you begun thinking about what you're going to say?


What we're going to see is cars with humans in them driving them.

Because if we don't see humans in them, nobody is going to request a death trap car and for those that do request them, death is imminent.

I really look forward to yet another prediction by the Tomato using yet another username not coming true. It's pure comedy at this point.

'Cause even Waymo has admitted,



> *Waymo CEO: Autonomous cars won't ever be able to drive in all conditions*


----------



## Shrimp GumboC

uberdriverfornow said:


> What we're going to see is cars with humans in them driving them.
> 
> Because if we don't see humans in them, nobody is going to request a death trap car and for those that do request them, death is imminent.
> 
> I really look forward to yet another prediction by the Tomato using yet another username not coming true. It's pure comedy at this point.
> 
> 'Cause even Waymo has admitted,


----------



## iheartuber

Hey Tomato.

Remember how you “invented” the “no thanks” button when uber drivers want to decline a ride?

Well they changed it. It’s called the “decline” button now

Another Tomato legacy gone


----------

